# anything but air supply mask is deathly for 2k



## marlow (Aug 14, 2016)

Not an experienced body worker here, but during my research I've come across some articles saying 3M quote that NONE of their masks are capable of filtering out isocyanates and that proper AIR FED BA's are absolutely critical. I get the feeling probably a very low % of even the most professional sprayers take any notice of this? Judging by all the youtube vids I'm seeing


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The problem with Isocyanates is they are also absorbed through parts like eyes...so hence the need for Air fed masks if you care about your health


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> The problem with Isocyanates is they are also absorbed through parts like eyes...so hence the need for Air fed masks if you care about your health


I'm affraid you're wrong there chap
http://www.hse.gov.uk/mvr/bodyshop/myths/myth9.htm

I find it strange that a company as huge as 3M is always state that air fed is the only way as does HSE ..... whilst Gerson claim to have filters that don't require air fed?


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

I always use the 3M half masks, as do my co-workers and many people I see online. My workplace has bought me an air fed, I've only used a couple of times. I found I have the habit of lifting the mask straight after spraying as even with a clean visor I still can't see as clear

I found I get more clearcoat up my nose lifting the air fed than using a half mask on all the time

Ideal world yes, air fed, but the majority of people don't have the systems capable to run an air fed


----------



## DRGloss (Sep 27, 2016)

Okay maybe a little clarity is in order. I am an assistant manager in an independent body shop. All top coats including 2k colour or Lacquer contain isocyanates. Primers and water based basecoats also have nasties in but not isocyanates. Our painters are supplied with chemical resistant overalls,gloves, goggles and breathing apparatus. If they are priming or basing up they opt for cartridge masks and goggles. If they are painting in 2k or lacquer they use airfed full face. Or half face air fed and goggles. 

You only get one pair of lungs. And they are priceless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlow (Aug 14, 2016)

Where's the thanking option on here? I can't find one lol


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

marlow said:


> Where's the thanking option on here? I can't find one lol


You need to have at least 25 posts iirc before the thanks button appears.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

You can get air fed half masks from 3M, for instance the 6000 series with an S200+ attached, good bit of kit that can be used with or without filters fitted. Filters are overcome by the air supply once it's flowing, up until then and after disconnecting you are breathing through filters.


----------



## marlow (Aug 14, 2016)

Cookies said:


> You need to have at least 25 posts iirc before the thanks button appears.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


ah k.... *virtual thanks*


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Theres alot of divided opinion on this issue on forums that deal with just painting. I remember reading on one of them that one specific 3m mask was fine for Isos and was even stated on their website, until they brought out their own air fed mask and then said their other mask is not for 2k.

Personally I spray little bits here and there and use a gerson 2k disposable outdoors.
Every smart repairer ive seen uses 2k and no air fed mask, normally they do their work on a side road and people are obviously in the vicinity. Take from that what you will but just use common sense.


----------



## DRGloss (Sep 27, 2016)

I would advise that outside or in an open area. A cartridge mask would be okay as the overspray isn't contained in the area like spray booth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

squiggs said:


> I'm affraid you're wrong there chap
> 
> http://www.hse.gov.uk/mvr/bodyshop/myths/myth9.htm
> 
> I find it strange that a company as huge as 3M is always state that air fed is the only way as does HSE ..... whilst Gerson claim to have filters that don't require air fed?


I stand corrected!

I was only going in what a painter mate of mine told me years ago.

I wear a 3m half mask when doing and sanding/painting or using silicone sprays in confined areas oh and when I am applying any of these ceramic coatings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRGloss (Sep 27, 2016)

nick_mcuk said:


> I stand corrected!
> 
> I was only going in what a painter mate of mine told me years ago.
> 
> ...


When you apply the ceramic coatings, do you spray them onto the pad or pour them onto the pad. Remember that the atomisation and mist are what damages you. Not the odour. If you aren't atomising the ceramic coating you should be okay if your doing it outside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I drop it onto the pad but I am not taking any risks. These coatings are not nice substances. I don't like the solvent smell either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRGloss (Sep 27, 2016)

I wish the staff at work took that approach it would save me hours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

DRGloss said:


> I wish the staff at work took that approach it would save me hours
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha I never used to bother but over the last 5 years I noticed getting a cough after using products so now I wear a mask and all is good.


----------



## DRGloss (Sep 27, 2016)

Well done. It's not worth it. Given then choice we'd surely pick wearing a mask over getting ill. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

